

Ask HN: What's your go to app (or site) while in restroom? - chidochidochido

twitter, FB, instagram, vine, HN...
======
benologist
Kingdom Rush!

iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kingdom-
rush/id516378985?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kingdom-
rush/id516378985?mt=8)

iOS sequel: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kingdom-rush-
frontiers/id598...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kingdom-rush-
frontiers/id598581396?mt=8)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ironhidega...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ironhidegames.android.kingdomrush)

Online: [http://armorgames.com/play/12141/kingdom-
rush](http://armorgames.com/play/12141/kingdom-rush)

------
diggan
I think Github is my go to, kind of relaxing to browse around and read about
different projects.

------
carlyle4545
Into the Dead. After dying 3 times I'll move on to HN.

------
fatjokes
I'm doing my duty right now.

------
jconley
news:yc

